

Facebook and Myspace clones - Maxelar

I keep reading about how Facebook or Myspace clones can be created or available. My question is for what? Can't anybody think beyond cloning? Is there no room for growing beyond my friends friends and sharing pix and blah blah..
======
bayareaguy
I don't think the clones serve much of a direct practical use but I think they
could be useful to people who want to research new social networking features.

